# Daedong L3502



## t44e6 (Nov 10, 2021)

I see a number of these L36502 models popping up for sale, supposedly a license built Kubota. Around 40hp. I can't find much info and Daedong parts availability looks sketchy. Does it cross with any Kubota models?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I know nothing of these tractors either. Try and source out some parts to see what the availability is before you decide to buy one of these tractors.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

t44e6 said:


> I see a number of these L36502 models popping up for sale, supposedly a license built Kubota. Around 40hp. I can't find much info and Daedong parts availability looks sketchy. Does it cross with any Kubota models?


Several small tractor brands use their engines here in the USA; Kioti, Bob Cat, Club Cadet, McCormick, New Holland to name just a few. 

You need to know what engine is in the L36502 and then study to see if it's part of an engine family or not. Then you would understand if the engine has more parts availability.

Daedong owns Kioti tractor manufacture too. They been around since the 1950s.

Daedong USA, Inc | Kioti Tractors









The real question is, would they support any Gray Market machines here on US soil ? Kubota will legally take you to court to have the machine scrapped. 
Yanmar has a UTDA agreement with Fredricks as the only approved Gray Market equipment refurb center in the USA. Mitsubishi works with a company I think in PA.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

t44e6 said:


> I see a number of these L36502 models popping up for sale, supposedly a license built Kubota. Around 40hp. I can't find much info and Daedong parts availability looks sketchy. Does it cross with any Kubota models?



It was built in South Korea by Daedong It is a licensed Kubota design but I don't think that there is a Kubota branded model that crosses.....It is a true Grey market tractor......


----------

